# NGD: Ibanez Premium RG827Z



## Tjore (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!
 I finally got my Ibanez Premium RG827Z last weekend, my very first 7. 
I took these pictures very soon after getting it, but I've simply been too busy to write an NGD thread on it. 
 Currently with stock pickups, but I'll dang well put up some pictures on here when I get the time and money for switching em out for some nice DiMarzios. 
Sorry for the crappy indoor photos with the good old phone-quality, but in Norway it's definatley getting too cold for a photoshoot outside.

 Specs can be found here

 (Sidenote, I got the BLACK one and not the red quilted maple top one, simply because I could not afford it. Yes, it was that more expensive.)

 Also, this is my very first thread, except for my introduction, so, sorry if I've broken any rules here yet, haha 

 Talk to you guys soon ​ 
























































_(I ended with this one for a reason!  )_​


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 29, 2011)

That black actually looks kinda purple in some of those shots. Killer axe man!


----------



## Tjore (Oct 29, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> That black actually looks kinda purple in some of those shots. Killer axe man!



Thanks dude!

Yeah, I noticed! But It's probbably just because it was a bit dark in the room and the camera on my phone really sucks..
I promiss to bring it outside for some shots whenever it's not freezing or raining, but these will do for now.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 30, 2011)

are those the stock pickups? they look like DiMarzios


----------



## thebass444 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> That black actually looks kinda purple in some of those shots. Killer axe man!



It's because of the yellow back drop! purple and yellow are complementary colors, so it makes the black look like purple

on the other hand i just can't get enough of those offset dot inlays. guitar looks great


----------



## theicon2125 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## theicon2125 (Oct 30, 2011)

seriously, i want that so bad it hurts


----------



## Tjore (Oct 30, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> are those the stock pickups? they look like DiMarzios



I'm 100% sure that these are stock pickups. These are the Ibanez CAP-VM pickups, and I think the whole idea with these is to look like dimarzios. Only the Premium guitars come with these, so that might be why they don't look like any other stock pickups.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 30, 2011)

That guitar is so sexy. If you dont mind me asking, how much was this one compared to the red maple quilt one? Also, howd you get this black one? i thought these were only released in japan? can anyone buy tgese or do you gotta have an in? lol


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 30, 2011)

Chris-T said:


> I'm 100% sure that these are stock pickups. These are the Ibanez CAP-VM pickups, and I think the whole idea with these is to look like dimarzios. Only the Premium guitars come with these, so that might be why they don't look like any other stock pickups.



see, we dont get this one in the USA and the rg927 we get actually comes with dimarzio made pickups (dimarzio/ibz) so i wasnt too sure if he switched them for something already hahaha


----------



## Tjore (Oct 30, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> That guitar is so sexy. If you dont mind me asking, how much was this one compared to the red maple quilt one? Also, howd you get this black one? i thought these were only released in japan? can anyone buy tgese or do you gotta have an in? lol



It's very sexy indeed..! 
I paid $1060 for the this one, and the red one had a pricetag of $1200. Almost a $150 difference.

You see, there's a difference between what models are imported in the US, and the models that are imported in Europe. That's why Ibanez's homepage starts with you choosing your country, so you can only see the guitars that are imported to your part of the world and sold in official .
The RG827's will not be imported in the US. That's why you won't find them if you choose "USA" on Ibanez's page. However, USA imports the RG927's. (Only in red quilt i think.) The RG927 comes stock with Dimarzio IBZ-7 pickups, while the RG827 comes with Ibanez CAP pickups, but you can choose between red quilt or not.

If you want a black RG827Z, I think you'd have to order it from Germany or something like that.

I hope this answers your questions


----------



## Tjore (Oct 30, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> see, we dont get this one in the USA and the rg927 we get actually comes with dimarzio made pickups (dimarzio/ibz) so i wasnt too sure if he switched them for something already hahaha



Haha, yeah, I knew that USA don't import the RG827. The 827 and the 927 are completely identical, except the 927 coming stock with Dimarzios. It's almost like the difference between the RG7620 and the RG7420, if you're familiar with old Ibanez models. 

*EDIT*: Sorry for double posting, new comments came in left and right


----------



## Rook (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow.

For the money these are just mind bogglingly good.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Oct 30, 2011)

Chris-T said:


> Haha, yeah, I knew that USA don't import the RG827. The 827 and the 927 are completely identical, except the 927 coming stock with Dimarzios. It's almost like the difference between the RG7620 and the RG7420, if you're familiar with old Ibanez models.



They're up in the UK part of the site, but I can't find them in any UK retailer. Thomann had them up, but they've been discontinued now, not sure what's going on.

Happy NGD though fella!


----------



## Tjore (Oct 30, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> They're up in the UK part of the site, but I can't find them in any UK retailer. Thomann had them up, but they've been discontinued now, not sure what's going on.
> 
> Happy NGD though fella!



Thanks!

When I decided to buy the guitar, I was actually going to order it from Thomann, because these guitars are super overprized in Norway. But then, they were suddenly discontinued. So I found a German company called "ProMusicTools" through German eBay, and they had only ONE more in stock, so I literally sprinted around the house to get my credit card! 

After placing the order, and getting an e-mail from the company saying they packed it up for shipping, suddenly their eBay article looked like this:



> ATTENTION: PLEASE CONTACT US ABOUT THE DELIVERY TIME BEFORE ANY BIDDING!
> Unfortunately, this instrument is temporarily not available for sale directly from our stock.
> However, we are waiting for a new shipment, and/or are in a position to locate this or a similar model for you on short-term basis:
> Please just email us or call +49 89 54784657 (Mo-Sa 11-18h CET) for details if interested.
> ...



There's something fishy going on here...
By the way, here is the link to the eBay article I'm talking about.

But still though, to say the least, I was lucky as hell! I sure hope they arn't going to discontinue this model from production, because it seems like that is what's going on-


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 30, 2011)

Chris-T said:


> Haha, yeah, I knew that USA don't import the RG827. The 827 and the 927 are completely identical, except the 927 coming stock with Dimarzios. It's almost like the difference between the RG7620 and the RG7420, if you're familiar with old Ibanez models.



i am. so if youre dumbing it down for me its all good. i speak Ibanez very fluently and know 95% of models and their differences 

holy shit my comment sounded douchy and self centered  sorry haha


----------



## L1ght (Oct 30, 2011)

do you think ibanez would order one of these black ones for someone who is endorsed by them?

i just dont understand why ibanez wouldnt give us the option between that fugly red quilt and the nice black one. just seems so fucking dumb on their part.


----------



## Tjore (Oct 30, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i am. so if youre dumbing it down for me its all good. i speak Ibanez very fluently and know 95% of models and their differences
> 
> holy shit my comment sounded douchy and self centered  sorry haha



When a person comments, I can't possibly know whether or not they know everything. So don't worry, dude, though a "I know" would be more than enough for an answer.


----------



## Tjore (Oct 30, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> do you think ibanez would order one of these black ones for someone who is endorsed by them?



Sadly, I'm not endorsed by Ibanez, so I really don't know..
You could ask around though, pretty sure some members here are or have been endorsed.


----------



## freakalishess (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey man congrats on your 7 
I bet you can't put it down for more than a minute


----------



## leandroab (Oct 31, 2011)

Sex.


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 31, 2011)

Renob


----------



## Tjore (Oct 31, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Renob


Using my bed as a place to mount the guitar was certainly not a coincidence


----------



## exordium (Oct 31, 2011)

Very cool, happy NGD!


----------



## Rojne (Oct 31, 2011)

Picasso graphic and you're set!  happy NGD man!!!!!


----------



## Tjore (Nov 1, 2011)

Rojne said:


> Picasso graphic and you're set!  happy NGD man!!!!!



Thanks dude!
But.. Picasso graphic..?
Like the Ibanez JPM Petrucci model? That would actually be pretty awesome 

I'm thinking maybe sometime later I could go to a guitar workshop and paint the body and headstock white...
Would that be kinda cool..?


----------



## Rojne (Nov 1, 2011)

Chris-T said:


> Thanks dude!
> But.. Picasso graphic..?
> Like the Ibanez JPM Petrucci model? That would actually be pretty awesome
> 
> ...



Yeah!

-Paint it white
-Apply black Picasso graphic
-Throw some black and white DiMarzio's in it

= Awesomecake, you got a JPM7! (almost exactly as his 7 was)

But just white with a pair of DiMarzio's would be fine too  haha

Thinking of getting the same model as you, It really looks great!
The Premium's are a real bang for the buck IMO!


----------



## Tjore (Nov 1, 2011)

Rojne said:


> Yeah!
> 
> -Paint it white
> -Apply black Picasso graphic
> ...



Oh they really are, dude!
I think it's safe to say that this is the best guitar I've ever played. Not just ever owned, but ever PLAYED!!
It's so lightweight, and yet, it has amazing sustain and awesome full sounding..!
Also very shiny, extremely shiny!!
I higly recommend it, never been happier. 

We'll see what I do, many possibilities, so I better start getting some ideas in, maybe even get a custom graphic on there?
Budget's getting bigger and bigger, so I'm really trying to think outside the box now, haha 


Any more ideas, please throw them my way. Won't be doing much about them anytime soon though, haha, but still, highly appreciated


----------



## getzman (Nov 3, 2011)

As an ibanez noob i would like to ask how to these RG premiums compare to the RG Prestige. I know that the prestiges are made in japan where the guitars go thru a more rigourous QC and the guitar fairy makes them. But i just wanted to know from the point of view of someone who has played both. And how to the stock pickups on this baby sound? The guitar looks brilliant. And in india they cost around $1000 usd. which is around $200 less than the other RG prestiges available around here..


----------



## Tjore (Nov 3, 2011)

getzman said:


> As an ibanez noob i would like to ask how to these RG premiums compare to the RG Prestige. I know that the prestiges are made in japan where the guitars go thru a more rigourous QC and the guitar fairy makes them. But i just wanted to know from the point of view of someone who has played both. And how to the stock pickups on this baby sound? The guitar looks brilliant. And in india they cost around $1000 usd. which is around $200 less than the other RG prestiges available around here..



I have honestly never played an Prestige ever.
This model (and the Premium RG927) are really new, they were released early september this year. This is also the very first premium 7-string to be released, so don't expect to find alot of people that has them.
The stock p.ups on the RG827 are actually pretty good and clean, for stock pickups that is. But no Ibanez labeled stock pickups actually sound awesome, haha .
On the other hand, svenstring.org member Santuzzo has three Ibanez Prestige 1527's and two Premium RG827's.

Send him a private message, you'll probbably get a good answer from him. 

Just a heads up though, Santuzzo got his RG827's with some tiny almost invisible finish flaws. I only have a little dot of finish flaw on the back of my guitar (vision a computer-pixel divided with 10) so I am safe to say that my guitar has no finish flws, considering you have to stick your face an inch from the guitar to even notice it.

Also, this is the best guitar I've ever played, and I've been into guitars for 10 years, so yes, this guitar is an awesome one in my opinion.

Good luck dude.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 4, 2011)

Aaargh, god damnit.. 

*writing RG827QMZ on top of my "SAVE MONEY FOR THIS" list*

You and Simon (shitsøn) have blessed me with a huge amount of GAS!!

hahaha


----------



## Riggy (Nov 4, 2011)

Just out of interest, where did you get this from? I went to my local large instrument store a couple of days ago (Professional Music Technology - if it matters) to order one of these in Desert Red. After some digging around, found that these aren't available outside the US until March (Or at least not in the UK.) This gave me major /sadface.jpg


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 4, 2011)

Riggy said:


> Just out of interest, where did you get this from? I went to my local large instrument store a couple of days ago (Professional Music Technology - if it matters) to order one of these in Desert Red. After some digging around, found that these aren't available outside the US until March (Or at least not in the UK.) This gave me major /sadface.jpg



Ibanez RG827Z-BK Premium Series 7 String Black (GUITARGUITAR)

Ibanez RG827QMZ-RDT Premium Series 7 String Red Desert (GUITARGUITAR)


----------



## Tjore (Nov 4, 2011)

Rojne said:


> Aaargh, god damnit..
> 
> *writing RG827QMZ on top of my "SAVE MONEY FOR THIS" list*
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha 
You're gonna love it, dude! 




Riggy said:


> Just out of interest, where did you get this from? I went to my local large instrument store a couple of days ago (Professional Music Technology - if it matters) to order one of these in Desert Red. After some digging around, found that these aren't available outside the US until March (Or at least not in the UK.) This gave me major /sadface.jpg



Got it from a German company called ProMusicTools, and got it shipped to Norway from there, very fast shipping. 
I'm pretty sure they are out of stock for the moment being, haven't checked in a while, but they will eventually be in soon I hope.

But don't confuse the RG827 and the RG927. 
The RG927 is the model that's not available in Europe. The RG827 is not imported in the US, but in most of Europe. 
The RG827 seems to have some problems with production at the moment too. (NOT sure about this) It seems like it's nowhere to find, all of a sudden.

But point being - If you can't find it in your country, order from another country if you can find anyone that has them. Some shops here in Norway does have it, but it was overpriced to the maximum... 

Good luck dude 


*EDIT* - The reply over mine has some pretty good finds for you!


----------



## L1ght (Nov 7, 2011)

Videos of you playing it? pl0x?


----------



## Tjore (Nov 8, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Videos of you playing it? pl0x?


I'll probbably get some video of me playing it up soon.


----------



## Riggy (Nov 9, 2011)

CloudAC said:


> Ibanez RG827Z-BK Premium Series 7 String Black (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> Ibanez RG827QMZ-RDT Premium Series 7 String Red Desert (GUITARGUITAR)


Oh mah gawd, thank you! Might have to get one is Desert Red ordered ASAP!


----------



## 808 (Nov 18, 2011)

nice guitar man i bet that neck feels awsome!


----------



## Tjore (Nov 18, 2011)

808 said:


> nice guitar man i bet that neck feels awsome!


It's freaking smooth dude


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you played a 1527 or 762*? If so, crappy pickups aside, how would you compare them?


----------



## Norstorm (Nov 19, 2011)

This one actually looks great..
I have to try one out


----------



## Tjore (Nov 20, 2011)

0 Xero 0 said:


> Have you played a 1527 or 762*? If so, crappy pickups aside, how would you compare them?



I would ask SS member Santuzzo, he'll probbably give you a good answer.


----------



## acdc51502112 (Nov 21, 2011)

I just hope they make a fixed bridge version! just not with the one that's on the RGA7 uughhghgh i hate that thing.....


----------



## Chi (Feb 5, 2012)

Getting mine next week, how are the stock pickups performing for you ?


----------



## Chromis (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm new to the forum so it's taking me a while to check out threads and catch up!

I bought an RG827QM in March (in the UK) and have owned an RG1527 for five years before that. I thought the Prestige was a great guitar for what I paid, especially when I swapped out the stocks for some DiMarzios - but the RG827 is a whole new level of value for money. I kid you not - I have never played a guitar that was straight-out-of-the-box perfect like this one. I really think this is THE guitar to get at the moment. We're three months into our love affair and showing no signs of the honeymoon ending.

Tjore, congratulations on your new purchase! We're lucky men aren't we! You mentioned wanting to swap out the pups for something else, is there something particular you dislike about them? To my surprise I've actually grown to like the stock pickups in this one, to the extent that I cancelled a pre-order for new pickups after playing the guitar for a day 

All the best,

C.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 9, 2012)

Offset dots<3


----------



## MobiusR (Jun 9, 2012)

Can we buy the 827 on thomann and ship it to the US?


----------



## Tjore (Jun 9, 2012)

Chromis said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new to the forum so it's taking me a while to check out threads and catch up!
> 
> ...



Hey man! Thanks for your great comment, and welcome to Sevenstring.org!
I know that you're new and all, but just a heads up, you just necrobumped my thread, which I am pretty sure the rules here are against. But not to worry, you did not know, of course, but I definitely recommend that you skim through the rules as soon as you can! It's not really that strict, but it's just to keep some order here, haha! 
So you're forgiven!

I actually changed the pickups about three months ago for Dimarzio Crunch Lab/ Liquifire, and the reason is not only because of how amazing these pickups are, but because I thought the stock ones were a tiny bit too muddy for the sound I aimed for. I'm pretty sure they sound great through a cheaper transistor type amp, but through my ENGL Blackmore, they didn't really have much of a character or any definity at all. So therefore, I chose to swap mine.

Also, I definitely agree with you. What you get for the money is more than just worth it. It's like scamming Ibanez! I'd definitely pay 200$ more for this guitar and still say the same thing!
Again, welcome, and I hope you'll have a good time here! 



MobiusR said:


> Can we buy the 827 on thomann and ship it to the US?



Sure, but I'm not quite so sure whether or not the shipping and VAT prices for something like that would be very appealing...


----------



## Chromis (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Tjore, and I apologise for the faux pas - I did read the rules but must not have noticed the date when I got excited about an interesting RG827 thread!

I'm guessing that's the DiMarzios I hear on your Soundcloud. Definitely a very tight and professional sound (some great tunes too by the way). Perhaps when I eventually move to more expensive equipment I'll find the need for new pickups too


----------



## noobstix (Jun 10, 2012)

How do you have your action? I'm having real trouble setting mine up with low action


----------



## Tjore (Jun 11, 2012)

noobstix said:


> How do you have your action? I'm having real trouble setting mine up with low action



I like to leave the neck curved a little bit forward while having the bridge low. I have a kinda fat 7th string,and this works against the fret buzzing.


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 12, 2012)

There is now a black 927 available here in the U.S. I thought that the only difference would be the pickups but, the routes are different as well. The U.S. version has triangle tabs while the Euro version has square tabs.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 13, 2012)

Jealous...lol Nice score dude. Enjoy it!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 13, 2012)

noobstix said:


> How do you have your action? I'm having real trouble setting mine up with low action


I had the same problem with mine and had to have the neck shimmed.


----------



## noobstix (Jun 13, 2012)

shitsøn;3050760 said:


> I had the same problem with mine and had to have the neck shimmed.


well it wasn't a problem with the bridge not going down far enough so I thought shimming wouldn't fix anything? Unfortunately I decided to return mine as I just didnt get along with it.


----------



## Tjore (Jun 13, 2012)

noobstix said:


> How do you have your action? I'm having real trouble setting mine up with low action





noobstix said:


> well it wasn't a problem with the bridge not going down far enough so I thought shimming wouldn't fix anything? Unfortunately I decided to return mine as I just didnt get along with it.



I answered your question horribly...
The way that it works is that you tighten down the bridge until it sort of locks up, then you take a smaller alan wrench and put it in the alan screw (or whatever it's called) that you used to tighten it down previously. If this little screw used to be up, you screw it down. If it used to be all tightened down, you screw it up again until it locks. It's a weird system, but that's how it happens to work, apparently.
After doing this with the inner screw, you can continue lowering the bridge.
Sucks that you decided to return it, though. Hopefully you'll find one that sits better with you!


----------



## Tjore (Jun 13, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> There is now a black 927 available here in the U.S. I thought that the only difference would be the pickups but, the routes are different as well. The U.S. version has triangle tabs while the Euro version has square tabs.



Does that really affect or really mean anything? Not an expert on the routing and potentiometer side of things, and it'd be interesting to know...


----------



## anima (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi tjore

I think i'll buy this guitar, but the neck is worrying me, i've never had a ibby guitar, how would you describe it? thin and generally round? Or with big shoulders?


----------



## zeaoth (Aug 29, 2012)

whats the scale on this?


----------

